# blew radio and interior lights



## nismo_lover (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey,

I was fitting a deck in my 300 and it was all working good then the interior lights went out and so did the deck. What could have caused this? 

cheers.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Have you checked the fuses?


----------



## nismo_lover (Aug 12, 2005)

yep did that now and its all good now.

I wouldda checked the fuses sooner but the fuse box diagram is in japanese and I cant read that stuff. but i took out every fuse and found the blown one and fixed it.

thanx,


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The fuse box is in Japanese? Where do you live...... Mine was in English.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> The fuse box is in Japanese? Where do you live...... Mine was in English.


yea mines in enhlish also. i blew the same fuse when tried to put my stero in


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> The fuse box is in Japanese? Where do you live...... Mine was in English.


I would guess he is somewhere in the British domain because of the use of cheers. We have alot of people from Australia on here, so that is where I would guess he is from, and they have alot of Zs down under.


----------



## nismo_lover (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm in Australia. Cars got jap writing all over it coz it was imported from there.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It's always confusing when someone doesn't complete the location inputs. Well, good luck to ya, mate.


----------

